# Identification help needed



## jimsjunk (Mar 13, 2020)

I just picked up this old bike, The badge reads Treman, King Rapidan Ithaca NY.  Which was a hardware store in Ithaca that closed in the late 1930's.  Closet I can find to possible manufacture is Schwinn model 103/303 around 1917-1925.  Anybody know for sure what it is. There are numbers on bottom look to be B201
Thank You
Jim


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 13, 2020)

Welcome to the Cabe Jim.

I don't believe that's a Schwinn made piece but I'm definitely no expert on these old bikes. Try matching up the placement of the two truss tubes that are between the top and down tubes. Hopefully someone here can help with the ID and maybe post this in the Pre-1933 section and see if you get more responses.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 14, 2020)

Thinking Emblem maybe.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 14, 2020)

@hoofhearted


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 14, 2020)

*If, indeed, the machine is a Davis-Built … the underside 
of the crankcase will have stampings in line with the 
wheels ... not the crank-center.




*


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 14, 2020)

Excellent, thanks Patric. I knew you would know.


----------



## jimsjunk (Mar 16, 2020)

Great, that you all for the information,  I looked  at the numbers on the bottom, unfortunately the run with the crank.  Sure was looking good to be a Davis until the last part. I have attached pics of the number


----------

